# FIsh brine? planning on smoking some trouts



## rf0t0 (Jun 25, 2010)

whats a fish brine recipe? also how long do you have to leave them in the brine? any one for trouts on smoke


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 25, 2010)

heres a recipe out of my meat smoking and smokehouse design book

1 gallon water

2.25lbs of non-iodized salt

1 lb brown sugar

2 tbs cure #1

1/3 cup lemon juice

1 tbs garlic powder 

1 tbs onion powder

1 tbs allspice

1 tbs white pepper

says its good for 4lbs of fish

are you doing whole fish or filets and how thick of filets if you doing it that way

also are u cold smoking or hot?

it has guides for times but I'll need to know that info to look it up


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 25, 2010)

If hot smoking, then brine is really only for flavor, as the heat will cook the fish.  That's how we do it.  I leave the fish whole and spread the trout belly down on the grates after salt, pepper, lemon on the flesh.  Hot smoke with mild fruit or nut wood until the fish flakes off the bones.

Brine & cold smoke preserves the fish, but does not cook it.  An entirely different game.


----------



## rf0t0 (Jun 25, 2010)

whole fish about 1lb each. how long of a binre? i wanna smoke em tonight


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2010)

Depends on how hard you want to smoke them.

This is my favorite:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...ked-salmon-with-recipe-instructions-and-qview

Bearcarver


----------

